# Why do you hang out in BB forums



## heckler7 (Feb 29, 2016)

I have a family and when I'm home they have cartoons and lame shit on TV, so to keep from going completely insane from watching the spongebob marathon, plus my wife thinks I'm working from home on my laptop but I'm really here posting lame threads or looking at porn


----------



## Intense (Feb 29, 2016)

To read about how everyone else is slowly killing themselves.



and free gearz


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 29, 2016)

To prey on the retarded


and free GEARZ


----------



## charley (Feb 29, 2016)

.. that's where all the 'good men' are........


----------



## the_predator (Feb 29, 2016)

At first it was just about knowledge seeking, then it came to buying gear from different sponsors. Shit back in my early days I thought the only sponsor on earth was Alin and his shop. I am really only a member of 3 boards. Now in all honesty, the two boards I have came to really like over the years now just sicken me anymore. ASF has gotten so bad it's like watching a soap opera, IMF as we all know is just dead these days and the only other reason I joined the other board(MC)is to get back to the knowledge and good info that use to be here and ASF.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 29, 2016)

This is not a BB forum...

This is a GAY BB forum...just sayin'


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 29, 2016)

fuck I cant spread rep to anybody, not that it matters. plus I wasnt able to neg azza this morning wasnt the emoji I was looking for but I'm too lazy to search for it


----------



## SheriV (Feb 29, 2016)

I got nothing. .I'm not getting free gearz anymore


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 29, 2016)

so I'm sick laid up in bed, I was able to log onto the FAA website and do some mandatory training I had be avoiding plus 20 other training modules that were past due, its all going on my overtime pay. you just gotta know how to work the system


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 1, 2016)

I check out PM and project bodybuilding sometimes.

I also stole somebody's journal over at AM and started logging on it. There's plenty of anti-placebo advices to hand out there too ... Breaking hearts owning minds ....


----------



## the_predator (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## heckler7 (Mar 1, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> I check out PM and project bodybuilding sometimes.
> 
> I also stole somebody's journal over at AM and started logging on it. There's plenty of anti-placebo advices to hand out there too ... Breaking hearts owning minds ....


lolz, those guys are so funny, they break down compounds by the scientific names and only know how to run prohormones with all the vitamin support supps.


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 1, 2016)

What else would we be doing hanging out on Facebook talking about how shitty life is?


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 1, 2016)

OTG85 said:


> What else would we be doing hanging out on Facebook talking about how shitty life is?


facebook people are funny, my friends post shit like their lives are so amazing but when I see them in person they express the opposite. it s almost like the are specifically using it to impress woman and get poon and forget their friends see that shit too


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 1, 2016)

and whats up with people posting their food or drinks, its like dr sils organic thread without the healthy food


----------



## the_predator (Mar 1, 2016)

OTG85 said:


> What else would we be doing hanging out on Facebook talking about how shitty life is?


I'm on a couple non BB sites that involve cars. They don't have tranny porn though


----------



## charley (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## SheriV (Mar 1, 2016)

the_predator said:


> I'm on a couple non BB sites that involve cars. They don't have tranny porn though



Can you ask these people what they think of sem interior dye? I have a dilemma with a project car


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 2, 2016)

the_predator said:


> I'm on a couple non BB sites that involve cars. They don't have tranny porn though



We're obliged to infest tranny porn throughout the interwebz


----------



## the_predator (Mar 2, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> We're obliged to infest tranny porn throughout the interwebz


Lol


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 2, 2016)

I came here from MD, the fucktards over there couldn?t win the e-fight so started on me here, it was natural selection to come here and win some battles, on another note i did get some WP freebies, Clen etc, pinned a bit and popped some A-Bombs, that was fucking rougher than picking for out of a bin....


----------



## the_predator (Mar 2, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Can you ask these people what they think of sem interior dye? I have a dilemma with a project car


This was something another member posted in reply to a similar question(not my words):

Did you use the SEM vinyl and plastic prep spray or the SEM adhesion promoter? You should have done a bit more research on plastic and vinyl prep. Clean the part with Dawn and warm water and dry well, wipe with a good grease and wax remover with a clean lint-free cloth, spray and wipe with the SEM vinyl and plastic prep spray, spray liberally with adhesion promoter and then apply one LIGHT coat of SEM paint while the adhesion promoter is still wet. Wait fifteen minutes between coats and apply up to four coats. You can also wipe the part with a tack cloth to remove any lint or particles between steps of the prep phase stated above. Follow these steps and you'll have great results. Also, DO NOT touch the part with your bare fingers during any of the prep phases or you're asking for poor results and adhesion problems. Good luck!


----------



## drealdeal (Mar 2, 2016)

Wait a minute ....! This is a bodybuilding forum ? And all this time i was just on here scamming for wiener  

HAMMER-ANABOLICS@COUNTERMAIL.COM


----------



## SheriV (Mar 2, 2016)

the_predator said:


> This was something another member posted in reply to a similar question(not my words):
> 
> Did you use the SEM vinyl and plastic prep spray or the SEM adhesion promoter? You should have done a bit more research on plastic and vinyl prep. Clean the part with Dawn and warm water and dry well, wipe with a good grease and wax remover with a clean lint-free cloth, spray and wipe with the SEM vinyl and plastic prep spray, spray liberally with adhesion promoter and then apply one LIGHT coat of SEM paint while the adhesion promoter is still wet. Wait fifteen minutes between coats and apply up to four coats. You can also wipe the part with a tack cloth to remove any lint or particles between steps of the prep phase stated above. Follow these steps and you'll have great results. Also, DO NOT touch the part with your bare fingers during any of the prep phases or you're asking for poor results and adhesion problems. Good luck!



I know the board..I read that post
I figure wash it with dawn ..then wipe it with prepsol and a grey scotty...then just presol. Tack cloth..adhesion promoter. .5-8 coats 10 min apart ..don't touch for a week or so after


----------



## the_predator (Mar 2, 2016)

Sounds about right  In for pics to see how it turns out. Good luck Sheri


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm only here because I'm waiting on SheriV to wise up and leave her husband for me...


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 3, 2016)

Sheri doesn?t have a dick you tosspot


----------



## charley (Mar 3, 2016)

I worked at Powerhouse gym for 10 years,a member for 15yrs, a guys gym, 2% chicks, even females that were not good looking got 'tons' of attention, because we all know 'men are crazy'...  now I'm at LaFittness, N.E.Philly..    35% female...  amazing how 'hot' these women are...  if you treat women[girls] poorly, they go away, the same here in AG, when ever a female is here we gotta treat them with respect...  it's funny, females at LaFittness, many are so hot , they don't even see most of the guys...   lol


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 3, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> Sheri doesn?t have a dick you tosspot



But she has a collection of strap-ons


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 3, 2016)

Big news is coming


----------



## SheriV (Mar 4, 2016)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> But she has a collection of strap-ons



You were peeping!?


----------



## SheriV (Mar 4, 2016)

charley said:


> I worked at Powerhouse gym for 10 years,a member for 15yrs, a guys gym, 2% chicks, even females that were not good looking got 'tons' of attention, because we all know 'men are crazy'...  now I'm at LaFittness, N.E.Philly..    35% female...  amazing how 'hot' these women are...  if you treat women[girls] poorly, they go away, the same here in AG, when ever a female is here we gotta treat them with respect...  it's funny, females at LaFittness, many are so hot , they don't even see most of the guys...   lol



Almost inspires me to lift heavy shit again


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 5, 2016)

nice bitches


----------

